
Show HN: NuScenes – largest open-source self-driving dataset ever - ayw
https://www.nuscenes.org/#hn
======
yodon
It looks like this is the third time in two days @ayw has posted this link,
each time with a different #hash at the end (to fool HN's anti-duplicate-
posting code?).

Genuine question here, is that kind of duplicate posting behavior allowed, or
is it just that Scale (which powers this dataset and which from past posting
behavior @ayw seems to be connected with) is a YC company?

~~~
yorwba
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

 _Are reposts ok?

If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok.

Please don't delete and repost the same story; accounts that do that
eventually lose submission privileges. Deletion is intended for things that
shouldn't have been submitted in the first place._

------
Isamu
Another is the Berkeley Deep Drive dataset.

[http://bdd-data.berkeley.edu/](http://bdd-data.berkeley.edu/)

Can anyone remark on the notable differences?

~~~
holnight
Berkeley is only images, no LIDAR/RADAR or 3D annotations.

------
rambojazz
"open-source" as in "CC-BY-NC-SA 4.0" \+ "Some datasets and indicators are
provided by third parties and may not be redistributed or reused".

